# First pot calls



## sprucegum (Feb 6, 2016)

Not done yet but I am pretty happy with the progress. I went back and reviewed the @BrentWin tutorial and pretty much followed his instructions. I do not have a expanding mandrel so I turned one out of wood cut a slot in it with a hand saw and drove a wooden wedge in the make it expand. I bought enough slate & glass for five calls but my mandrel gave up after 4. Two of these are butter nut and 2 are spalted maple. Got one coat of spar polly on the this morning and was going to do another this afternoon but it is still too soft so I will give them overnight.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 6, 2016)

These are next on my new stuff to try list.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum (Feb 6, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> These are next on my new stuff to try list.


Kind of fun, I don't expect to do a bunch of them. Just a few to use and give to friends. It is not like they take a lot of special tooling.


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 6, 2016)

Good looking pots Dave. If they sound like a chicken when you get through, something went wrong.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sprucegum (Feb 6, 2016)

ironman123 said:


> Good looking pots Dave. If they sound like a chicken when you get through, something went wrong.


Then I will just use them for turkey go away calls. Spring gobbler season here is 1/2 hour before sunrise until noon supposedly to give them time for love in the afternoon, but that is not what they do. They hide until noon then come scratch around in my fresh planted garden.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## sprucegum (Feb 8, 2016)

got 1 put together took a picture of the back side and my battery went dead, my granddaughter helped me put the finish on so it went home with her for her dad. Plenty loud and plenty raspy and I have not even conditioned the slate

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 8, 2016)

Nice gift.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Feb 8, 2016)

very nicely done....the key to a pot call is the internals...looks like you are on the right track...pappy


----------



## myingling (Feb 8, 2016)

Nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TMAC (Feb 8, 2016)

Looks good.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FloridaQuacker Game Calls (Feb 9, 2016)

Dave, those are sharp!

And if you get too critical on yourself about tone, just remember rhythm trumps tone and that's controlled by the guy with the peg in his hand

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Feb 9, 2016)

Looks good from this end Dave.
Dave you can pickup the less expensive expanding mandrels from ENCO for about 3 to 5 dollars a piece if my memory serves me correctly.

Edit
Here is the part numbers and prices

1/2 part#09604323=5.98
5/8 part#09604489=5.98
3/4 part#09604406=7.15

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum (Feb 9, 2016)

Thanks I just ordered a whole set of 4 half inch up to inch. I have a metal lathe also and they will be handy for that also. Got the other 3 finished and ordered some glass and copper parts to mess around with. Got a couple friends interested in them so I told everyone cover the materials and I make them for free until I get sick of it or get better.


----------

